# Really happy with this skiff.



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great!!.....what is it??


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You win the award for least details ever posted.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm gonna guess dolphin renegade.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I'm gonna guess dolphin renegade.


Bingo! I think this is Capt. Denny's old skiff. great boat for running and fishing skinny...


----------



## justapedaller (Jan 21, 2012)

nice to have met you casacola. great looking skiff and cool layout. be sure to post her up again following fresh paint.

may take you up on your offer to show me around your neck of the woods..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

>


?? ;D


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

that must me Las Vegas because the water in Venice does not look like that.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

It runs great and is very dry. I can get the stern to slide out on tight turns. I have not broken the motor in yet but I have opened it up once by myself and 3 gallons of fuel and it flys with the tabs down and engine tilted up just right. The tiller is effortless to control and is no harder on the back than a steering wheel. I just rest my arm on the tiller. It goes everywhere an LT 25 does. The best part is how easily it gets on plane and stays on plane at such slow speed. I have as much fun driving the boat as I do fishing. The transom was customized at Gordon boats a few years ago and I am getting ready to change the color of the hull and deck.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Nicely written report but I honestly thought your pic was showing us some ducks/fish/wildlife hidden in those bushes! Hard to see the boat but then again I guess we can not all be like Ansel Adams!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Getting some quotes to shoot the hull and top cap with DMF. I'm debating on powder coating all the metal black. Other than a new rub rail and cushions I should be done.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice looking ride


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

super sweet.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great has everything you need to harass the fish!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------

